# Attention: Hand counts for everyone who is going in Feb!



## Hope (Nov 25, 2000)

Everyone who would like to attend the get together on February 4th - please raise your hand by posting *ONE* message here. This will help keep track of the counts. 

If you have questions about the get together, please post under the topic: _Fourm Get Together Feb 4th_ or, post a new topic.  

Thank you!! 

------------------
The most wild, crazy, shootin' gal in Mid-Michigan! 

[This message has been edited by Hope (edited 12-12-2000).]


----------



## rrbuckmaster (Nov 4, 2000)

Hope, i will be there along with the wife and son. 

------------------
HAPPY AND SAFE HUNTING TO ALL.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

I'm in. I'll have my son(age12)with me too.

Chris


----------



## hoytshooter (Aug 31, 2000)

Hope,
I will be coming over from Schoolcraft, with my wife, and two kids. Thanks for all of your hard work on this.


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

I am planning on being there. My wife and I will be coming up from Northwest Ohio.


------------------
Neapolis
---------


----------



## BowDad (Jul 19, 2000)

Will be there with the wife and three kids in tow! 

------------------
"We shall never achieve harmony with land, any more than we shall achieve absolute justice or liberty for people. In these higher aspirations the important thing is not to achieve, but to strive." Aldo Leopold 1887-1948


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2000)

Hope,

Myself and Bob S are planning to attend.

------------------
~Ann

Every day spent outdoors is the best day of my life.


----------



## deerless (Feb 29, 2000)

Bigmountain and I will be there!


----------



## Tom222 (Oct 21, 2000)

I will attend, with one guest. If you need help with anything, I'm at [email protected]


----------



## Moe (Jun 14, 2000)

well i'm still talkin to my dad trying to get an answer out of him and i think he's startin to give in so hopefully the two of us will be there and maybe my huntin buddy too


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

I'll be there with two of my sons.

Ron
Detroit Area Chapter
Terra Haute Torque & Recoil Society


----------



## sticksandrocks (Oct 12, 2000)

My wife and I will be attending.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I'm going to try to make it, weather permitting, from the Kalamazoo area.


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

I am planning on attending.


----------



## Johnr (Dec 13, 2000)

yes I will be there but I work midnights, any chance in getting it statred a little earlier??? Thanks John


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

If want to's and intentions count, Im in. There is no way I can fully commit this far in advance but it really sounds good. Ok double checked and we're in.

[This message has been edited by Sarge (edited 01-05-2001).]


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

Barring a blizzard, My wife(Angi) and I will be attending. 

------------------
Never Confuse having a career with having a life!


----------



## bountyhunter101 (Dec 6, 2000)

You can count me and my wife and kids to be there , let me know if you need money!!!


----------



## StrutnSpur (Mar 22, 2000)

Hope,I will be making the trip along with my wife Sandie and a little one. Let us know on the cost and the times. We will be coming from Olivet near Marshall. Will see you all there...SnS


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

Wife and I will try to be there.


----------

